# Moving to Puerto Morelos



## MRG18047 (Aug 28, 2015)

I am moving to Puerto Morelos, Mexico in May and would like to get feed back on the area, recommendations, positives, negatives and other advice that anyone would feel is important. I am familiar with the area from Cancun to Tulum having been there over 15 times in the past 10 years. Thank you in advance.


----------



## RTL44 (Nov 26, 2013)

MRG18047 said:


> I am moving to Puerto Morelos, Mexico in May and would like to get feed back on the area, recommendations, positives, negatives and other advice that anyone would feel is important. I am familiar with the area from Cancun to Tulum having been there over 15 times in the past 10 years. Thank you in advance.


Since you say you are familiar with the area, I don't really know specifically what you are asking, but I'll throw a few ideas and questions out there for you.

Have you decided what your budget will be for housing? Are you renting or buying? Do you want to be on the beach or more in town? Do you plan to buy a car? 

I can recommend the Chedraui in PM. It is good and convenient to residents of PM.

Some of the things I like about PM are that it still has some charm - unlike Play Del Carmen that has pretty much sold out to shopping malls and resorts while destroying the small town charm it once had. It would be nice to see PM hold on to some of its charm, but when it comes to $$, nothing is guaranteed.

The location is great - you would be convenient to just about anything in Cancun or Playa (and beyond).

Having said all of that, I would recommend trying a short term rental first to immerse yourself and see what you like and dislike before making a more permanent decision. 

No matter what - THINGS CAN BE DIFFERENT AND WILL TAKE LONGER than in Houston. Try to accept and embrace that because you certainly won't change it.


----------



## bluenoser55 (Feb 2, 2009)

MRG18047 said:


> I am moving to Puerto Morelos, Mexico in May and would like to get feed back on the area, recommendations, positives, negatives and other advice that anyone would feel is important. I am familiar with the area from Cancun to Tulum having been there over 15 times in the past 10 years. Thank you in advance.


I am very familiar with Puerto Morelos, I spend 2 months there and have for the last 10 years.
There is a very active expat community and they are always most helpful. There is a Friends of Puerto Morelos facebook page that will answer any questions you may have.
Will you be in the Colonia or beach side?
There are many excellent restaurants, the people are very friendly and it still has kept it's charm as a small Mexican community.
The biggest drawback in my view is that rentals are expensive and to purchase property is also expensive.
There are good Dr.s and dentists readily available.
I have travelled throughout Mexico for the last 30 years and without question it would be my first choice for retirement. One word of caution; if you hope to work there illegally it is not a good plan. Quite often the authorities round up illegal workers and send them home.
Obviously you should be able to speak Spanish when in Mexico but you can manage without a high proficiency whilst in Peurto.


----------

